# How to stop incessant whining???



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Ok, ok... I know this must have been discussed before, but I do hope you can help.

I have a new pup, and she keeps on whining all throughout the night and during the day, too. 

To let you know: 

I am crate training her. First, I wanted to make her crate as comfortable as possible, although I read that a pup's crate should have nothing in there (blankets, etc.) for at least two weeks until they are trained, as they will just pee on the blanket, towel, etc. and kick it to the back. My mistake, I didn't listen, so I ended up with loads of mess on blankets or even underneath the mattress (!!!) inside the crate. Although she had everything cosy inside, she was whining ALL THE TIME.

So then, I followed the instructions and removed all the bedding from inside the crate. But now, my pup has problems getting comfortable, and she whines even more!!! Even more... she barks whilst looking you straight in the eye... (she does have a bit of an attitude!)

How can I crate train her AND stop her from whining? I mean, she whines even when I am in the same room and she is in her crate (she can see me very well!)


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't think it is necessary to keep her in there all the time. Maybe only when you are not able to keep an eye on her. Other than that I would let her out and just keep an eye on her and take her to her pee pad or outside or her litter box, whichever you have chosen. 

This is what I am doing with Junie (8 weeks) and she is doing REALLY well. We still have accidents but about two thirds of the time she goes where she is supposed to.

If you do choose to keep her in the crate all the time that is fine, I wasn't trying to sound bossy or anything. This might just be a solution. 

Also, don't take her out when she is whining. This will teach her to whine when she wants out and she will probably get her way! :wink:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Are you leaving her in the crate all the time??? I hope not because your puppy needs exercise and playtime. I put Stormy in her crate at night and if I am not in the house to watch her, any other time she is running around with me keeping a close eye on her. If you are talking about the whining at night it is best to just ignore it. It will stop eventually. You could try putting a blanket over the crate, this helped when I was training Fudge.


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

http://www.inch.com/~dogs/cratetraining.html

Here is a link to a webist that has some crate training tips for you. I have crate trained my dogs, and it does take time. Maybe you could read the information on here to help you. Hope it works out


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

your pup might be going to the bathroom when inside the crate because she sincerely has to GO. i agree that she shouldn't be in her crate unless you can't watch her. if you need to keep her confined during the day even when you're there, you might look into getting a wire ex-pen. that way you can keep her potty pad (or litter box) in there with her, a comfy bed, some water, and a toy or two. 

i also agree w/ putting a blanket over the crate at night. that sometimes helps. you can also put a ticking clock by her crate - as that soothes puppies sometimes. good luck!! :wave:


----------



## bullsgal12 (Nov 13, 2005)

You may want to confine her to a small room or area of the house and have a gate to block her from the rest of the house. Have her crate in the area for her to sleep in and keep the door open. Give her some room to run around and play with any toys.


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies. She wasn't in the crate ALL the time, but the book did say that a puppy under 16 weeks of age should be in the crate more than outside of it. I took her for a walk with my other Chi last night (her first ever walk, and she seems to enjoy it), and put her to bed with him, and she was absolutely fine over night... NO WHINING AT ALL... YIPPEEE!

She even went onto her puppy pad like three times during the night. Maybe crate training works with some dogs, but not with others? She seems to have this attitude that if I put her into her crate, she thinks I don't trust her enough, and she gets upset. She won't even pee on her puppy pad. When I give her lots of freedom to roam around my flat, she seems to think that she MUST be good to me and pees where she should pee, etc.!

Oh well... if crate training does not seem to work, we might have to come up with our own training plan...


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

This is where I had my Billy at night:










He was sleeping well in his traveling box and if he needed to pee or poop (which mostly he din't do till morning) he had all the space, he just needed to get out of his box.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Thats how Tucker's space was too. I took one step further and put a rubberized carpet mat (carpet on top, rubber on bottom) like whats used as you walk into stores etc. under the pen. This way even if he didn't use the pad the carpet/floor did not get any odors. he now only has his travel house/tent thing for sleeping and gets out on his own when he needs to pee in the morning. I hope I can get the same thing going with the new pup when he comes. I'm leary because he will be younger than Tucker was when I got him.


----------

